# Service tech's checklist



## jimallelec (Dec 19, 2018)

I oversee a growing commercial/industrial service department. We are looking for a computer program or a form that our service techs (all j-men electricians) would use on every service call, similar for example, to the form you might receive after having your oil changed at a Chevy or Ford dealership. The forms they use indicate what they checked and list any deficiencies and include the depth of the tread left on your tires. Before we build our own form, I wanted to see if there was anything in the marketplace that might serve the purpose. I have found many software applications that help with estimating, accounting, and project management, which we already use, but nothing for the field service tech. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Check out iAuditor, it is a pretty awesome piece of software for inspections and checklists.

https://safetyculture.com/iauditor/


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

It’s such a broad array of work that happens in industrial, I imagine that one form style check list would be impossible. I know that in my day to day I could be repairing a heater or pulling a bucket from a MCC, or changing out a motor, or reset overloads and fuses, or fixing a 1000 watt MH light, or the list goes on and on. 
I understand that a check list brings accountability, but if that’s a avenue you want to go down, you’ll need a list for every job they are sent to. 
I’m just thinking that in my job (r-mix) a check list would be nigh near impossible. JMO.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

We use FormConnect Pro

*LINK*


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

460 Delta said:


> It’s such a broad array of work that happens in industrial, I imagine that one form style check list would be impossible. I know that in my day to day I could be repairing a heater or pulling a bucket from a MCC, or changing out a motor, or reset overloads and fuses, or fixing a 1000 watt MH light, or the list goes on and on.
> I understand that a check list brings accountability, but if that’s a avenue you want to go down, you’ll need a list for every job they are sent to.
> I’m just thinking that in my job (r-mix) a check list would be nigh near impossible. JMO.


Im in industrial and we have check lists that we have to go over to ensure we have communicated what we are doing, what we have done and what safety precautions we have taken. On food contact surfaces we also have tool logs and other paperwork we have to complete like equipment hand off sheets. 

You would be amazed how many times jobs were finished and equipment wasn't handed back or the equipment needs a different trade to complete the job but no one has passed on the message. Then theirs one of the worst offenses of simply forgetting to remove a lock which becomes a nightmare.

Most of the paper work is simply to protect us from being blamed for something or other.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

shoot me a PM. I have a simple word document that is formatted with tab stops I've used for service work in the past. It needs to be filled out on a laptop, but you could easily adapt it to meet your needs.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree that one form might be a nightmare but where I used to work we made one that worked well. I wouldn’t trust one that someone else made to work for me. I know from experience in our field it needs to be spartan and leave most of the page for the tech to write things. A “checklist” is going to hamper and annoy the type of people that can do industrial service work. Don’t foist some generic form you find on them. Create one with them involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

